# Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair on 9/10/11



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Due to the efforts of some new volunteers combined with most of the existing committee, the annual Youth Fair is now back on track, and scheduled for Saturday, Sep. 10. It will be at Farmington Bay WMA as always. 

Stay posted for exact times, schedule, etc. 

Also, a new thing this year is the establishment of a Paypal account, from which donations would go 100% to this event. The account will be posted up soon as a link in this thread, so watch for that, and realize that every and any amount will greatly help. 

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is the link to Donate to the Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair:

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?c ... aNonHosted

Feel free to call, text, pm or email me if you have question or need any asssitance with this.

Thanks,

Jeff Bringhurst


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

c-mon guys n gals...

lets not forget who this event is for, our marshes future keepers . 20$ WILL go a LONG ways for this cause!


edit:

i just threw 20$ in the pot, i challenge you all to anny it up!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's right! This is for the kids! dig out your wallets, crowbar them open, and give to a great cause! I know times are tough for everyone, but this really counts. Any little bit will help. Thanks to all who are making this happen.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Widow Maker Mud Boats is in for one hundred scoots....... Who's with me?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

46 views, 6 reply's and only 2 donations?

r u kiddn me? -)O(- ... :? 


for the amount of action this forum gets here in a couple months i know there are many many more lurkers around.

i surely hope some of you have donated "silently".


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I just put 50 bucks into the kitty.
I have no youths anymore to take but this is a great event!
Come on guys our young sportsman and women need our support.

Spry


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

86 and 6?

Jeff, how we doing on that paypal?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> 86 and 6?
> 
> Jeff, how we doing on that paypal?


I am disappointed to announce that in the Paypal account there is only $70.00 so far. This event cost thousands of dollars to put on and we are WAY behind on getting the funds we need.

I am hopeful that there will be some checks in the mail or cash handed in but right now we are a long way off!

If all you can do is a small amount that would certainly help. Every little bit will do a long way!

Thanks to those that have donated so far!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^, disappointed is an understatement. 70 bucks?

dang it, c-mon people. At this point in the game its all about the money for this event. i wish i had the COIN to just plunk down on this, but like most of you we are just doing what we can to get by. i was hoping that we as a "community" with the paypal link, could find a way to get behind this with very little effort of time and honestly very little $$ and do something personally to get this great event pushed through. :?


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys,
So far the only Donner's have been committee members? :roll: 
How many of you out there have taken your kids to this event?
This kind of a event will NOT last without donations! There are
some great people working on this event but they can't do it every
year by there selves. Guys if you absolutely can't donate we 
understand times are tuff but could you volunteer? Yes money is priority 1
but we can always use volunteers!!! These kids are the FUTURE of duck hunting
and if we don't keep them motivated we are literally hurting the future of duck
hunting across the Wasatch Front.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Great news! We have had 7 donations to the PayPal account for a total of $450.00! This is great! We are still a long way away from our goal but HUGE THANKS to everyone that has dontated to this event!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Great news! We have had 7 donations to the PayPal account for a total of $450.00! This is great! We are still a long way away from our goal but HUGE THANKS to everyone that has dontated to this event!


YES! -()/- *()* -()/- *()* *thanks so much to those of you that have pitched in*!

... now keep em comming! :EAT:


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

what happens at the youth fair?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well... 

aside from some great give aways, the kids get to see some dog training, learn how to run a duck call (my ears are wincing as i type  :mrgreen: ) i believe there will be a decoy toss for prises, tips on setting decoys.... a bb gun shooting alley.... pizza, ice cream... airboat and mudboat rides... 

... oh and some killer taxidermy display's! :mrgreen: 8) :O•-:


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Longgun said:


> well...
> 
> aside from some great give aways, the kids get to see some dog training, learn how to run a duck call (my ears are wincing as i type  :mrgreen: ) i believe there will be a decoy toss for prises, tips on setting decoys.... a bb gun shooting alley.... pizza, ice cream... airboat and mudboat rides...
> 
> ... oh and some killer taxidermy display's! :mrgreen: 8) :O•-:


And it is 100% free to attend...


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Gentlemen, I am new to the forum and quite excited about the information shared. I have never been to this event but remember it featured on the outdoor show here loacally. It looks awesome and I would be happy to volunteer my time. Let me kow how I can help. My 16 year old Son would also like to pitch in. I have a request for donation into my boss and have approached other local businesses in my area. I will do what I can to raise the pay pal amount. I know I will end up with a couple checks. Can they go directly to this as well or will they be shared throughout Delta Waterfowl Nationwide? This is not a bad thing either but I am all for helping our local youth.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

GG, 

Thank you so much for your efforts to support such a wonderful event, and welcome to the forum!

you can contact gander311 with the specifics about where the money go's, but im pretty sure things are tight enough now that any and all donations collected will go directly to the youth day event.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

GoneGoosin,
Wow, thanks for your efforts and stepping it up. Of course any check at all at this point greatly helps out, and yes, the checks for this, or money going to the Paypal acct, go 100% to the Youth Fair. It is only money raised at the annual banquet that goes to headquarters of Delta Waterfowl after the chapter gets to keep their percentage/cut of the profit. The chapters cut stays local, and we have always used all of that towards funding the youth fair. Then it is up to additional donors/partners, etc. to help us fund the difference. So in summary, your efforts are greatly appreciated. 

If you, (or anybody else for that matter) would like to continue helping, there is a meeting tonight(Thursday) , at the Training Table in Layton, at 7:00. Feel free to come and contribute your efforts. These meeting will likely be weekly, same day/time/location until the actual event.

Feel free to call me at 801-898-3111 if you have any other questions or anything. 
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I took my kids to the fair last year as well as a couple of neighborhood kids and they absolutely 
loved it. I was so impressed with what D.W. was all about and how great the members were, I went home and joined that same day. Hopefully I wasn't the only one and it's great to see this back on for this year. I will try to donate what I can after every paycheck for the next 3 weeks and maybe there could be a donation jar or two at the fair that could bring in a few dollars. Let's keep this going!


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

is the youth fair only looking for $$ contributions or would anything that can be given away at the event be helpful? I would be willing to toss in a couple certificates for some free dog training sessions to be given away, raffled or whatever you want to do with them at the youth fair. they can be applied to duck dogs or even pointing dogs for that matter, i deal with both actually. I would even post something about it on my web site www.trainingyourretriever.com


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

grouse dog said:


> is the youth fair only looking for $$ contributions or would anything that can be given away at the event be helpful? I would be willing to toss in a couple certificates for some free dog training sessions to be given away, raffled or whatever you want to do with them at the youth fair. they can be applied to duck dogs or even pointing dogs for that matter, i deal with both actually. I would even post something about it on my web site http://www.trainingyourretriever.com


Speaking for one of the committee members we'd LOVE to have a few of your certificates!! The more advertisements we can get for this event the better!


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Any word on our PayPal account?
Let's keep this thing on FIRE :shock: 
Also can any one make this thread "Sticky"
Thank You,


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

gooseguts said:


> Any word on our PayPal account?
> Thank You,


As of right now, we have received 11 donations for a total of $540.00 in to the paypal account!! Huge thanks to everyone that has donated.

Jeff


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys-
Just a thought if everyone that viewed this post donated just $10
This event would be a done deal :shock: 
Kinda a get's you thinking....
Come on let's see if we can do it!!!!! I don't know of any duck hunter
that can't throw $10 in the pot. o-||


----------



## Ben Hatch (Aug 13, 2011)

GOOSE GUTS YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! LETS BREAK THINGS DOWN A LITTLE... HOW MUCH DOES IT COST FOR A BOX OF SHELLS? HOW MANY BOXES OF SHELLS DO WE GO THROUGH IN A SEASON? HMMMM..... NOW THINK OF THE KIDS! DON'T YOU THINK WE COULD SPARE A BOX OF SHELLS OR MAYBE TWO IN BEHALF OF THE FUTURE OF OUR GREAT SPORT... LET THAT ONE STEW IN YOUR MIND FOR A BIT!! IF WE DON'T GET THE YOUTH INVOLVED WE WON'T HAVE THE SPORT OF WATERFOWLING AND THAT TO ME IS WORTH MORE THAN A COUPLE BOXES OF SHELLS. STEP IT UP PEOPLE AND GET YOUR ASSES IN GEAR AND DONATE SOME FREAKIN MONEY!!!!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Well said Ben, Thanks!!!!!


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

BUMP!
This thing ain't over till the fat lady sings!


----------



## Ben Hatch (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do we stand on the pay pal account does anyone know?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Ben Hatch said:


> Where do we stand on the pay pal account does anyone know?


We are right around $620.00 in the Paypal account. We can certainly use much more! Huge thanks to everyone that has donated to the great cause!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

So aaa hope we have great weather! Bump


----------

